# Let's See Some Trail Pics...



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Typical East Coast woods trails. These pics are on Quantico MCB where the former Prez used to occasionally ride. Nice wide main trail with all kinds of single tracks branching off.




























This pic shows how busy it was for a nice sunny Sunday morning...:thumbsup: There were only two other vehicles in the entire parking lot...and they were trail joggers...










Lets see some trail pics...especially you guys out West...I'm always jealous when I see you guys riding pristine single tracks with snow covered peaks in the background...:eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Doooope FJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good thread Sho.

Some misc from the last few years.

Obligatory Toyota w/ bikes pic.









2009 Keyesville, Snake Pit. 85 Otis Guy.









2008 Los Gatos Thanksgiving Day Turkey Day ride. 92 Retrotec.









2009 Saratoga Gap. 91 Salsa Ala Carte.









NorCal Vintage Gathering, Tamarancho. 86 Salsa Custom (Scoboni).









UCSC, Santa Cruz over the winter. 95 WTB Phoenix.









Slingshot gathering at China Camp. Triplets! 92 Slingshots.









Kennedy Hill Climb challenge. 95 WTB Phoenix on its first ride.









Salsa and Otis.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

great pics Rumpfy.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

From the MPRB Theo Wirth trail page:










Singletrack mtb trails in the middle of Minneapolis...love it!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Eric,
Which one of your bikes sees the most use these days? The Otis is my favorite.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Eric,
> Which one of your bikes sees the most use these days? The Otis is my favorite.


Overall, I'd say I ride all of them pretty evenly. Usually the more recent builds see the most action until I get bored and come back to an old friend.

The Otis is actually my favorite too. Might actually be the single vintage bike I'd down if there could be only one. After that, my Salsa and Phoenix (even though the WTB has modern niceities on it) are my favorite riders.

Recently its been the Merlin and Tomac Raleigh. I'm warming up to the Merlin, and was pleasantly surprised with the ride quality of the Raleigh.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I doubt i would have the nerve to ride the Tomes.
My first T disc memory was in Mammoth at a big NORBA event in the early 90's. We were spectating at the bottom of Reds Loop during the men's CC race.Because of the discs you could hear the pack coming long before you could see them. The leaders came ripping down that bob sled single track, a pack of 5 or 6 just flying, all the greats, giggling, buzzing tires, just like us mortals. If I remember right I think JT's wheel held together and he won the race.
J


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

not to further derail (bushwack?) from the trail pics, but is it just the angle or does the Merlin have a pretty steep seat angle?


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Pre and post Fish Tail...


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

How much do you weigh Rumpfy? Just wondering.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

home trails:cornut:

















cheers


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

No photos of me actually ON the bike, but you get the idea!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good thread to bring back. Needs to be more 'vintage on trail' photos.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A couple new(er) pics while we're at it.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

yup.
and another one.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Probably the most photographed MTB trail of all time...*


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Trails in upper Manhattan.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*Another most photographed MTB trail*

Utah


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Coastal Trail x SF*

Farallon Islands were clear as could be, warm winds off the Pacific. Quinn the dog was hosing down every 3rd patch of spring sprouts.
8o)......


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

These were taken at the 2007 (1994 Rhygin) & 2008 (1992 Yo Eddy!) 24 Hours of Great Glenn in the White Mountains of New Hampshire.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

some cool shots here!

Here are a few shots from some rides.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Just dumped the camera and found these - 99 times out of 100 I ride alone, so this is the only kind of on-trail photos I have


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing super recent, but these are from a ride last Fall at our local park. 

My '85 Fat was along for the ride:thumbsup:

FB, that top one just became wallpaper, simply gorgeous!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> FB, that top one just became wallpaper, simply gorgeous!


Thanks. That particular spot was where the first US flag was raised in California.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

a little more digging in the photo album and found a few more


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Might as well clog a bit more bandwidth:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Long live riding old bikes.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Amen.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

From today even.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

*First Ride*

I posted this pic a few weeks back of my first ride on the Commando.

BTW, after messing with tires and seat, it's back to exactly how I bought it...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

*Forgot Pic*


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> a little more digging in the photo album and found a few more


You're killin' me FB...
This shot, and the one where the flag was raised...can you ride to both of these spots? Perhaps if I know a lengthy drive was involved, maybe then I can come to grips with my feelings of geographic inadequacy...
I mean I'm proud of where I live and all (yay, go east-coast riders rah rah), and I'm thinking of some local trails to add to this thread, but there's only so many ways for nature to rearrange roots and rocks...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My son with his not so retro but still a FTW built steed. Assessing before attacking....

View attachment 542157


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

a few old scans
199? Retrotec (#64)
199? Specialized Deja Tu
199? Ibis Mtn. Trials (#1087)
198? Rock Lobster (#006)
198? Ross ???


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Pine Mt Loop, Marin County*

View towards Bolinas Ridge









View towards Point Reyes









Pine Mt summit / 87 Ibis


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Badass Ibis.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Matt H. said:


> You're killin' me FB...
> This shot, and the one where the flag was raised...can you ride to both of these spots? Perhaps if I know a lengthy drive was involved, maybe then I can come to grips with my feelings of geographic inadequacy...
> I mean I'm proud of where I live and all (yay, go east-coast riders rah rah), and I'm thinking of some local trails to add to this thread, but there's only so many ways for nature to rearrange roots and rocks...


nope, that one is near Mammoth Mountain, so lengthy drive needed. The other one is pretty close and legal. Well, at least there are no no bike signs.  One is Keyesville (which is also a drive) and the rest are local - some my "backyard" as they say.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Linda Mar State Beach through Cinnamon lens,*

Linda Mar Beach x Shamrock Ranch


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

The moorland trails of my native Yorkshire, Wuthering Heights country. I doubt that Heathcliffe and Cathy had as much fun up there.



















And classic British weather too!


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Good thread Sho.
> 
> Some misc from the last few years.
> 
> ...












"We like ourselves...dont we?"


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

last weekend in the harz, germany.

lovely trails









and some airtime


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Crappy iphone pic of my K2 from last Monday on Canfield Mt trail #10 in CdA Idaho. It was VERY wet.










Gary


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dr S said:


> The moorland trails of my native Yorkshire, Wuthering Heights country. I doubt that Heathcliffe and Cathy had as much fun up there.


Great pics! Thanks for sharing those....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dontyoueatthatyellowsnow said:


> "We like ourselves...dont we?"


Haha! Are you trying to imply that I'm vain? Other people posted pics of themselves riding, so I'm not sure why you're calling me out on it...

But yes...I'm vain and I like myself quite a bit. No secret there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

*San Francisco Bay Area*

Todays ride.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

*Overlooking Stanford University*


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Montara Knob-Redwoods in San Mateo Co*

Today's Ride covered multiple examples of Coastal terrain South of SF.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

*Getting to trailhead*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

*3 days of riding, 3 differnt locations*








" secret squirrel " trail...Any Bay Area guys know?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

My next door neighbor and I decided to get our RETRO on today.
Mike was riding his 1996 Cannondale F1000 Atlanta Olympic special and I was on my newly converted 1992 Kona Hot singlespeed.
Nice day, trails set up great.
Gotta love it!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> My next door neighbor and I decided to get our RETRO on today.
> Mike was riding his 1996 Cannondale F1000 Atlanta Olympic special and I was on my newly converted 1992 Kona Hot singlespeed.
> Nice day, trails set up great.
> Gotta love it!


Nice bikes - but FYI your buddy's bike is a 1997 Cannondale F700. Not really sure why Cannondale put the team replica paint scheme on a mid-level bike, but I know that Tinker used his '96 F3000 at the Atlanta Olympics that year. I used to have one of the F700s, raced on it a few seasons - really snappy, light bikes.

A bit more info at mombat:

http://www.mombat.org/1997_Cannondale_RWB.htm


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL!
I just assumed it was a 96 F1000.
I think yesterday I convinced him to turn it into a SS.
We willl see.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

new handlebar on old trail.
drop bars rock!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Trying to get some shaded relief in the desert. Well... the bike has some shade. Sorry for the grainy picture... my android phone takes terrible pics.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

a couple recent rides


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

*Top Secret Trail*

Just got in from finding this "Top Secret Trail". It's so secret the Military felt it was safe to leave their crashed jet behind. Thanks fellow VRC friend for the tip, I finally found it.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

shawnw said:


> Just got in from finding this "Top Secret Trail". It's so secret the Military felt it was safe to leave their crashed jet behind. Thanks fellow VRC friend for the tip, I finally found it.
> View attachment 553254
> 
> 
> ...


sweet i wanna ride there


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

My Merlin is 15 this year.

This is at the trailhead in Ingolf, just on the Ontario/Manitoba border.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Can anyone here guess where I took this photo?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

santa barbara


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> santa barbara


Where's the vintage bike?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Where's the vintage bike?


my bad, i was reading the thread title literally.....okay this one is also in SB


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

this one is obviously way cooler (but a dupe from the specialized thread)


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

no recent pics?

i made some.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Where has all the old growth gone?

View attachment 559670


Blood.

View attachment 559671


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Up in Flagstaff this morning. Soggy weather, slippy clay. Nice change from the arid desert!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

couple from my visit back home on my dads shock-a-vega and one from indian creek of the Bridge-stoner


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hey, the seat is vintage.


----------



## jack_read (Jul 2, 2008)

'96 Voodoo on the trail...

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1092/voodoo_bridge.jpg


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

I work in San Bernardino, CA. For lunch I ride loops in the valley that take 45-50 minutes.
For those of you feeling geographically challenged, I offer the SART, paved section.

These are actually from today.










Interstate 10 in the background...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

trailguiding, a few weeks ago.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rio de Janeiro. Slopes of Corcovado.. Horto. Empress' mansion trail.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bikes!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

89 Eldridge Grade and probably the first time it's seen dirt.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

*There is a trail beneath those leaves.*


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! I like the lights.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Blame Canada.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Nice! I like the lights.


yeah, thanks. they're a good contrast to the rather pale foreground.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

rigidftw said:


> trailguiding, a few weeks ago.


Beautiful trails! Where are you riding/guiding?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have any trail pics but here are two that were shot by others:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0416-1.jpg" >


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

Lots of good photos


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Corner Canyon - Draper, UT 12/26/2011


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

The only good thing about visiting the in-laws is the miles of tasty singletrack 4 blocks away


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slimpee said:


> I don't have any trail pics but here are two that were shot by others:


Nice. How'd you feel after the landing?


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like this old picture...Capitol forest:










I love this picture. Skookum Flats:










Close to house. Nothing exciting. Flume trail:










Tiger Mountain. NW Timber trail. One of my favorites:










Church property. Black Diamond. Good winter riding:










Happy New Year!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I love seeing the camo Ritchey in action. Well done...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Out before the thunderstorms


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

85'


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Good ol' Rock Lobster #06 (1985) shreddin' the gnar in Sedona a few years back... Just about a bike: Rock Lobster Singlespeed [UPDATED]


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Retrotec #64 (1992) on fleek in Flagstaff... Just about a bike: Retrotec


----------

